# Diva



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

Has anyone seen a Diva in the bike shop yet? The local dealer said he would get a demo bike for my wife to try as soon as they are available. She is anxious to try one out and see if that is going to be her next bike.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

No, but I'm curious to see reviews of the Diva. My wife has her eyes on one after seeing it at the Hotter n' Hell expo.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

I seen one at hotter than hell expo in texas it was beautiful I think they are suppose to ride just like the orca just womens geometry i know that the orca is suppose to ride exactly the same in every size because of the way they manufacture them.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

Tell her not to hold her breath, that bike is at least a month out.


----------

